

Ask HN: Feedback on our landing page? - dsplatonov

Hey HN, 
Please help us to improve our landing page.
Link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;staply.co
What do you think we can improve? Is it clear what we do? 
======
Leander_B
Quick glance:

\- Remove the 'beta' tag [1]

\- If this is a real LP, remove all navigation, your goal is to catch e-mail
addresses here

\- The headline and paragraph below are quite the same, use the paragraph to
explain what I can do with it but keep it broad (plan your vacation, prepare a
sales pitch, share recipes..)

\- "Invite me" is a strange choice of CTA wording as you don' get invited but
rather create a group. Why not "Create Group" or "Get started" alternatively
can add some text below 'ready in 30 seconds' as you do below in the copy.

1: [http://blog.sumall.com/journal/how-boost-sign-ups-website-
ch...](http://blog.sumall.com/journal/how-boost-sign-ups-website-change.html)

------
tarikozket
I really couldn't get the Russian part. I like the idea of connecting chat
message and file list. I think you guys should change the green part and the
description.

I think better descriptions would be like these:

"Simply create chat groups to share files and discuss fastly[securely,
easily....]" "No installation or credit card required to start. Create your
group now and start chatting."

Screenshot is unnecessarily wide and magnifying effect is unnecessary. Change
the screenshot with a chat session video(which you guys chat, send files each
other). Make it .mp4, use HTML5 video tag and enable loop. Ta-da live
screenshot!

Keep up the great work guys!

~~~
dsplatonov
Thank you for a great advice!

------
marcofloriano
This

"Instead of shared folders create Staply groups where files and links are
connected to the messages and not just thrown in. Share everything you want
with anyone, file size and number of members is unlimited."

Could be smaller and easier to read.

------
mllll
Clickable link: [https://staply.co](https://staply.co)

